# 'Saving' lights from eBay



## Minimoog (May 15, 2016)

Anyone else do this? Sometimes I see a listing coming to a close and no bids, so I take responsibility and place that (single) winning bid! I have won quite a few for the start price - two last week! One, a solid copper 1950's Concordia mining torch (made in Cardiff, Wales) and another Ever Ready. The Ever ready was far to nice to leave unsold so I won it for the starting bid of £7.50. It arrived and I was very pleased with it - solid mahogany, brass fittings, hand made. Here it is:-

Overall view: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3sqkwzww1g1acvw/DSC_0029.jpg?dl=0
Hand stippled reflector - gives a soft 'dandelion puff' beam: https://www.dropbox.com/s/8qal9m12vnfqfj6/DSC_0031.jpg?dl=0
The rotary switch on top - nice and positive: https://www.dropbox.com/s/78irvebuvn9c4ux/DSC_0032.jpg?dl=0
And the British Ever Ready Specialities badge on the rear: https://www.dropbox.com/s/vyvbj5w44o61d7w/DSC_0033.jpg?dl=0

It was from about 1906, so *110 years* old. It works perfectly, just needed an AA battery pack which I fitted myself.

So, what have you saved - or is it only me that wants to help these wayward old lights that need a good home?


----------



## kj2 (May 15, 2016)

Old lights are cool, and lets us see how far the flashlight business has evolved. But personally, I've no 'room' for such vintage lights.


----------



## campingnut (May 15, 2016)

Beautiful find


----------



## sgt253 (May 15, 2016)

Love to see the treasures that you find. I'm constantly keeping an eye out here on this side of the pond for some like yours. I have had a little luck. Nothing like yours. Best.


----------



## Alone In The Dark (May 15, 2016)

Very cool...


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (May 15, 2016)

OH No, a whole new type of flashlight to collect( more accurately a new "old" type of light to collect. I am doing a two stage move, so everything is going into storage except the bare necessities(some might question my sanity at saying over 100 lights and 300 batteries are a necessity-but hey, I am letting over half the collection go to storage). If I start buying these beautiful classics the Mrs might have me committed....
Beautiful light...now I have to start looking....


----------



## bykfixer (May 15, 2016)

Another great score there Mr. Moog. Your selection of collection is inspiring.





Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> OH No, a whole new type of flashlight to collect( more accurately a new "old" type of light to collect. I am doing a two stage move, so everything is going into storage except the bare necessities(some might question my sanity at saying over 100 lights and 300 batteries are a necessity-but hey, I am letting over half the collection go to storage). If I start buying these beautiful classics the Mrs might have me committed....
> Beautiful light...now I have to start looking....



You definitely don't want this then eddie...






As a rule I click on buy it now stuff. Today I managed to scoop up Burgess Range Finder in a re-post where there were zero bids so the seller reposted with a buy it option.


----------



## Wendee (May 15, 2016)

The Ever Ready is hand made, solid mahogany, 110 years old and works perfectly? Oh, and it's also absolutely beautiful? 

Wow! What great find!

I'll bet that item has found a very special display area in your home. I'd _love_ to find something like that. I have a couple of very old oil lamps and it would look so nice beside them. Hmmm, any chance it might be posted in the "WTS" area some day? haha 

Congratulations, it's beautiful!


----------



## RWT1405 (May 16, 2016)

Sweet! 

What a great find!


----------



## Minimoog (May 16, 2016)

Hey, thanks - I am pretty chuffed with what I find in the depths of eBay! Yes, its on the bookcase now - and I don't need any excuse to use it.

If you do regular checks or saved searches of 'vintage flashlight' or 'old torch' then the jems come right along - at a low price.

Its a great time to be into this hobby - I'm really enjoying it here too!



Wendee said:


> The Ever Ready is hand made, solid mahogany, 110 years old and works perfectly? Oh, and it's also absolutely beautiful?
> 
> Wow! What great find!
> 
> ...


----------



## mcnair55 (May 16, 2016)

Nice hit.


----------



## Wendee (May 16, 2016)

Minimoog said:


> Hey, thanks - I am pretty chuffed with what I find in the depths of eBay! Yes, its on the bookcase now - and I don't need any excuse to use it.
> 
> If you do regular checks or saved searches of 'vintage flashlight' or 'old torch' then the jems come right along - at a low price.
> 
> Its a great time to be into this hobby - I'm really enjoying it here too!



I haven't had an eBay account for years (maybe 10 years?) but of course, NOW I have one again, thanks to you! lol 
I've found some neat stuff (not nearly as nice as your Ever Ready) but the shipping costs are more than the flashlights! Wow. I guess I've been spoiled by "free shipping" lately. I bet I'll end up buying something, regardless 
First I was just looking for something pretty to put on my mantle (after seeing yours), and somehow I'm now looking at flashlights/lanterns and wondering if I could restore them, which is funny because I have NO idea how to do that, but they're s_o _pretty (I like antique/vintage stuff).
There are some nice vintage lights on there! Thanks for the tip about eBay. Fun stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minimoog (May 17, 2016)

Wendee said:


> I haven't had an eBay account for years (maybe 10 years?) but of course, NOW I have one again, thanks to you! lol
> I've found some neat stuff (not nearly as nice as your Ever Ready) but the shipping costs are more than the flashlights! Wow. I guess I've been spoiled by "free shipping" lately. I bet I'll end up buying something, regardless
> First I was just looking for something pretty to put on my mantle (after seeing yours), and somehow I'm now looking at flashlights/lanterns and wondering if I could restore them, which is funny because I have NO idea how to do that, but they're s_o _pretty (I like antique/vintage stuff).
> There are some nice vintage lights on there! Thanks for the tip about eBay. Fun stuff! :thumbsup:



Oh, once you get going on eBay it can lead to all sorts of fun! Just don't overspend.

As to old lights, once you know what sort you like the look of you can get to know when a good one arrives in the listings and make a bid. Don't just buy any old light - many are pretty rubbish - or have old melted battery damage inside which spoils everything. If you are in the US I am not really sure what is available to you - but I know there are some lovely old and nicely made ones out there. If they take D size batteries then you can just pop some new ones in, but if they take a box battery, then you need to rig something up - and also at this point you can put an LED in instead of a bulb. You can get those quite easily.

I love cleaning and restoring - its magic what some wax polish and Brasso wadding can do. If you do see an old light you like - just ask here if you are not sure. Making something work that has not worked in 70+ years is good fun and interesting.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 17, 2016)

Hi Minimoog,

Do you have any before pictures, or is this how the light [email protected]@Ked when you purchased it?







~ Chance


----------



## Minimoog (May 17, 2016)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hi Minimoog,
> 
> Do you have any before pictures, or is this how the light [email protected]@Ked when you purchased it?
> 
> ...



When it arrived the wood was a bit dusty and the metalwork had an atmospheric film, but apart from spending about 40 minutes with cleaning and getting the contacts 100% it was as you see it. I should have taken some photos but enthusiasm got the better of me.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 17, 2016)

You've got to love the dovetail joints and beveled edges. That is truly a quality built light.

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer (May 22, 2016)

Snatched up some junk at the last minute.








For this Rayovac in the center.
I was browsing for light bulbs and this one popped up with like 30 minutes left and only 1 bid. I bid, 10 seconds later a counter bid. So I up'd it. Other bidder never placed another. $11.02

Also scored this baby



6 cell Dog Supply House with extension








wow, Wow WOW


----------



## Wendee (May 22, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> [...]
> Also scored this baby
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, "Wow"! Do you know what year this flashlight was made? Is it ever nice!


----------



## bykfixer (May 23, 2016)

Probably 1950's or 60's.

Also scored another jewel thief light.
Another HIPCO 1aa.




Puts out about 1/2 a lumen. 




It's about that big.




And about that bright.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 10, 2016)

My first save.




A 2C Vulcanite Franco with miner head.
I'm looking on the bay for the heck of it and had typed in 'franco', started looking (before selecting buy it now) and 3rd one down was this one's timer is flashing red with like 1 munute, 3 seconds and no bids....
I hit bid and waited for the last milisecond snatcher to take it. 
For once it didn't happen. 
Nice. 

After paying for it I went to the flashlight museum and saw some similar, but none with the pat. date(s) _and_ a flasher switch _and_ miner head. 

It wasn't some $4 takes it deal, but less than $25 shipped is alright by me.

Speaking of $4 deals an Eveready Lil Jim I bid on a week ago was running out. Somebody up'd my $4.99 bid. 
Thinking "eh, I'll do $10, but no more so the seller doesn't end up getting $20 for a $5 light and buyer has to pay 2x $5 if they want it"... 10 seconds later I was out bid... by a 3rd bidder. "Take it"...


----------



## gravelmonkey (Jul 29, 2016)

Great finds! This is my recent eBay save/impulse buy - An ex-navy portable lamp. Image from eBay seller as it's not arrived yet:





Auction closed on my £5 bid, plus £5.99 P&P, total of £10.99 :thumbsup:

Once it arrives I'll give it a clean up, and decide what to do with it!


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 29, 2016)

Awesome!! It looks like a really bright one.
Ancient lights are fun.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 29, 2016)

If you've got the money and ability to save those old lights, why not? 

I'd love to do that with classic old watches. Especially genuine American Hamiltons (1952 or prior if you want a fully 100% made in America model). But the Counterfeit/Fakes are so damn prevalent and (Despise admitting this) excellently-done, that it's just not worth it.


----------



## gravelmonkey (Aug 1, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Awesome!! It looks like a really bright one.
> Ancient lights are fun.


 
Rather lacking on the brightness front by modern day standards! The badge on the front says it was made in 1984, takes a 20w BA9s bulb ... 200 odd lumens? Head is fairly chunky cast aluminium, reflector is thin aluminium, should be a capable host if I can find time/finances to improve it!


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 24, 2017)

This was the closest to over so far.
It had a minute 20 left when I hit 'place bid', and was down to 14 seconds before confirm was completed.

A Stewart R Browne Army issue from WW2 era. An intrinsically safe light circa 1939 or so it was used in transportation vessels like ships and airplanes. The Navy version has USN on them. 

Stewart Browne lights began in NYC in 1918 and the company still exists in Atlanta and is still run by the Browne family who specialize in grounding devices and ground checking devices.
Early Stewart Browne light are in the US Smithsonian as the first plastic flashlights made of a material called Tuffite that is still in use today. 

I kept running across these for $50+... as much as $100. The price of this one was less than the shipping cost. It is made of "bakelite" plastic. They were mostly black for civilian use such in the mining industry, by phone company workers, gas and oil pipeline workers along with railroad yard workers. A brown 'woodtone' look was used for the military. There were other colors like gray but black or brown are the easiest to find. Currently a black with yellow ends is being made.

The F-81x was the model number.


----------



## Minimoog (Jun 25, 2017)

That looks a really interesting light with some tangible history too. The whole look and design looks pure US military and it's easy to imagine that your light did it's bit in action.

Been winning a few more sad cases and some surprising good ones with no bids. In the vein of your light here is one for the GPO in the UK from the 50's. Made by Ever Ready it has a special low consumption lamp and would have used a No.800 battery. I don't think you has the 800 in the US, it was an unusual looking thing. I adapted it to run on 2 AA cells.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8wl1wvflglrsv16/20170625_093228.jpg?dl=0


----------



## aginthelaw (Jun 25, 2017)

I actually was going to buy a rayovac sportsman from the local thrift shop. They weren't open for business when I made a delivery there so I went back at the end of my route and checked it out. It was pretty beat up and half the reflector was missing


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jun 25, 2017)

Lol, better question is, who doesn't do this?!

I'm always on the lookout for parts for Maglite restorations and I found an old TM bezel and tail cap. I bid on it and after it was over I asked the seller like I usually do if they had any other lights. She said she actually had the whole light so I paid an extra $5 or so in shipping and got this:












Bent, corroded, not working. I'm an fairly confident this light was about to be thrown away. I completely went through it, removed all of corrosion, straightened it, fixed the threads and voila! It's as good as new on the inside.











I know I've shown this light before but I love it. I have a brand new bulb in it and use it around the house all the time. It's a 1980 ~70,000 serial Paten Pending 2D from Mag's second year in business. An oldy but goody. This old use Mags just have soooo much character. 

So to answer the question. Yes, I save quite a few that are destined for the scrap heap.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 25, 2017)

Not a last second no bid yet light, but definitely scrap heap potential...



This old relic was in bad shape.




Some work with a wooden dowel later...




Before




After




The nickel plating cleaned up nice




Or this old thing that screamed "parts light"




About 2 hours later. 
Being old and fragile, it is a display item these days. 

I'm really looking forward to the arrival of that Stewart R Browne light, if for no other purpose just open it up and see how they got electricity from point a to b in a plastic tube without the potential for static electricity being an issue.


----------



## Kavajava (Jul 12, 2017)

Minimoog said:


> If you do regular checks or saved searches of 'vintage flashlight' or 'old torch' then the jems come right along - at a low price.
> 
> Its a great time to be into this hobby - I'm really enjoying it here too!



Wow...you are not kidding...there is some pretty cool stuff out there...


----------



## Minimoog (Jul 13, 2017)

Take a look at http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LAMP-wooden-old-road-bike-vintage-torch-/201962981109?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=8i8Rc6YScrQngAR%252FDTNDjdOXVgg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc and I was the only bidder. A REALLY old light from about 1910. spent the last week working on it. All the added wire and wood removed, cleaned and beeswax polish applied, metalwork carefully cleaned, reflector polished, switch and internal electronics repaired (was open circuit), reculator added, 6 AA holder fitted in custom high density foam insert, halogen 6 Volt 3 watt bulb installed and now is working better than new and gives a lovely beam. I'll take some photos this evening of it now.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 13, 2017)

Looking forward to those pics.


----------



## Minimoog (Jul 14, 2017)

Monocrom said:


> Looking forward to those pics.



Here you go. Was quite a tough restoration but well worth it. I thought I'd aim to make it better than new after decades of inactivity. 

Here is the completed lamp post restoration: https://www.dropbox.com/s/bpcr5iiw676nf9x/20170714_175303.jpg?dl=0
And another view: https://www.dropbox.com/s/r2hnbj6mdutpwv0/20170714_175326.jpg?dl=0 you can see how really old it is by the fine woodwork and old fashioned switch 
Here is the rear sliding panel: https://www.dropbox.com/s/4r87lkijfbg8l96/20170714_175225.jpg?dl=0
And the insides after I had finished: https://www.dropbox.com/s/6oxpiy45mtnyw7l/20170714_194317.jpg?dl=0
And with foam: https://www.dropbox.com/s/p8igf9pffdjpnpa/20170714_194253.jpg?dl=0

And hey presto! https://www.dropbox.com/s/ktgs7qk8kbr209n/20170714_175339.jpg?dl=0

Now instead of being off and completely non functional it's now a fine thing indeed and with the deep reflector and lensed glass - along with regulated halogen bulb - it can be used as intended by the makers once again.

I've been saving loads of lamps - one arrived today with the most unusual bulb I have ever seen. I'll write about that another time.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 14, 2017)

Nice pics., thank you.


----------



## Minimoog (Jul 14, 2017)

Monocrom said:


> Nice pics., thank you.



Glad you enjoyed. Wooden torches from 1900-1925 period are historic and yet still useable - and good value. I also won eBay item 382056586228 unchallenged which is a GEC lamp. Got that running fine too. I dont know why vintage lights are not more popular.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2359lxkurnzdtj7/20170714_231027.jpg?dl=0 GEC up and running


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 5, 2017)

While searching for one of these like my dad had... circa mid 1970's this much newer one popped up...with like 3-1/2 minutes to go.


----------



## Minimoog (Aug 5, 2017)

Right time right place! Looking forward to the review when you get it.


----------

